# I've said this before and I'll say it again (MAURY)



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 6, 2009)

How the hell can you be so nasty and screw so many men in one time period that you can't find the father of your child out of 15 people???


SHUT YOUR LEGS! And if you can't shut your legs then OPEN A RUBBER.

Seriously.  I'm sick of daytime TV. It's entertaining and juicy at times but for the most part its just disgusting.


Then when Maury says "You are NOT the father!" you get this goofy asshole jumping around like he just won the lottery because he was "right" and some gap-mouthed tramp crying like she's been stabbed and she "can't believe it!" like there's no way, despite medical evidence.  You should know how many dicks have been in you at any given time in your life.

All those poor fatherless children.

/end rant


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you soooo much for this post, I've been dying to say something about all those stupid Maury shows.

It's the same every episode....

DUMB ASS GIRL:  "I'm 100% sure he's the father, he's the only one I've been with...the baby's got his [enter facial feature here]...I KNOW he's the baby's father."
GUY: "I know I'm not the father she's been with [enter # here] guys anyone could be that baby's father"
MAURY: "In the case of _____,...._____ you are NOT the father"
GUY: (jumping up and down) "I told you! I told you!"
GIRL: (runs off stage) or (throws herself to the floor)
MAURY: "If you want we could help you find the baby's father"
GIRL: "No...I KNOW who the father is..."  
ME yelling at tv: Are you serious if you knew it could have been between more than one guy, than why is only one guy on stage?!

occasionally it's a lil different like... the guy has a new girl and they both come on the show to tell the girl she's a big ass whore or there's a grandma who actually wants the baby to be he son's kid (but it never is)....and of course they have the repeat girl who's there for the 4th/5th time testing guy's number 10-13.

I don't know if these girls just don't understand how ovulation works?...don't understand that not EVERY guy you've been with since you've started having sex could be the father?....or if they really are that slutty?


As much of a rant that ^ was, I still sit there and watch it, evil tv just lures me in to rot my brain.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 8, 2009)

I have been watching the paternity tests shows for years and when I was younger I thought it was hilarious. Cause the girl would runoff stage and the guy would do a dance and everybody would crack up. Then once I realized that these babies were actual ppl that would grow up one day and prob be fucked up. 

All these ppl appear to be unfit parents that I wouldnt want want my kids (dont have any now but u know) hanging out with those poor kids. They dont have a chance. 

Now I an torn cause those skanky women are plain wrong. As a woman you know u have that baby and deal with it. Why you would except some dude that you were hookin up with to care about you and ur child is beyond me. 

On to the scummy men, is anyone surprised? The double standard irks me. The man whores get off the hook when they arent proved to be these kids father and there it ends. And on to the next person to possibly impregnate. 

And now more than ever a lot of the guys on there admit to have up to 10 kids (the one guy that had 10 wasnt even 30). Everyone suffers from cases like this. I feel sorry for these children that come into the world like this. And myself as a taxpayer cause WHO THE HELL IS PAYING FOR THESE KIDS??? (and the octo-mom can go to hell too)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_Thank you soooo much for this post, I've been dying to say something about all those stupid Maury shows.

It's the same every episode....

DUMB ASS GIRL: "*I'm 100% sure he's the father*, he's the only one I've been with...the baby's got his [enter facial feature here]...I KNOW he's the baby's father."
GUY: "I know I'm not the father she's been with [enter # here] guys anyone could be that baby's father"
MAURY: "In the case of _____,...._____ you are NOT the father"
GUY: (jumping up and down) "I told you! I told you!"
GIRL: (runs off stage) or (throws herself to the floor)
MAURY: "If you want we could help you find the baby's father"
GIRL: "No...I KNOW who the father is..." 
ME yelling at tv: Are you serious if you knew it could have been between more than one guy, than why is only one guy on stage?!

occasionally it's a lil different like... the guy has a new girl and they both come on the show to tell the girl she's a big ass whore or there's a grandma who actually wants the baby to be he son's kid (but it never is)....and of course they have the repeat girl who's there for the 4th/5th time testing guy's number 10-13.

I don't know if these girls just don't understand how ovulation works?...don't understand that not EVERY guy you've been with since you've started having sex could be the father?....or if they really are that slutty?


As much of a rant that ^ was, I still sit there and watch it, evil tv just lures me in to rot my brain._

 
Ha! Sometimes, they'll even go as far as " I'm *2000%* sure he's tha father!"
And I'm like, "Really? 2000%. Didn't you study Probability in Algebra? I mean.. HELLOOOOO"

My favorite part of these episodes are those little pre-filmed segments where the girl is ranting on and on. It's soo cheesy. "Ty-Quan still live wit his momma, and already has six kids by fo' otha womens, aint got no car, no job, and on top of that... he ugly!!!"

I also love when the woman says she can tell the guy is the father because he has a small dick like the 2 month old son. Now that's just fucked up.

Maury has the funnest job in the world.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 9, 2009)

And is that REALLY where you want to get your 15 seconds of fame? From the damn Maury Povich show?? Dude, go pay for your own damn paternity test, why the hell do you wanna come on national television so everyone knows what a damn hooker you are? It's so damn trashy. And it's not just the paternity shows, what about the stupid ass 12 year old little girls coming on the show, "I slept with 60 guys! I wanna have a baaaaby!! I do meth with prostitutes!!" Yeah. That's super cool. I remember when I was 12 how bad I wanted to get pregnant and do meth. I mean really, it's all I ever thought about. It makes me wanna go on the damn show just so I can bitchslap all these stupid kids and their stupid parents. 

This is why I'm never ever having children. Not just that I fear that he/she would grow up and be a wild little demon, but I have to worry about the stupid ass kids that MY kid would have to grow up with. No thanks.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 9, 2009)

I TOLD YOU I AINT THE FATHER! TAKE THAT HAHA I AINT DA BABY DADDY.

I always think Maury's fake, those story lines are so ridiculous.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 9, 2009)

If it bothers you so much... don't watch.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_If it bothers you so much... don't watch._

 
Haha if only it were that easy! I love bad television. But I never _choose_ to watch Maury, we just put it on at work while waiting for something better to come on. I just happen to overhear it while I'm washing dogs, and sometimes I'll catch one of those montages where Maury's like, "You are...NOT! not. Not! NOTTTTTT!!!!notnotnotnotnotnot The father!!" (you know the ones, the girls who have already been on the show 12edysomething times and tested a buncha dudes and still not found him...) Yyyep.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it's all set up... if not.. it's sad to think people would really want to air out their dirty laundry that way!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Maury has a bunch of terrible actors on his show. It's barely believable anymore.


----------



## User35 (Mar 11, 2009)

I love that line 

YOU ARE *NOT* THE FATHER !!!!! 

I say it whenever I can in daily conversations. lol it just makes me chuckle.


----------



## benzito_714 (Mar 11, 2009)

"Maury (pause to suck teeth) he is my baby fava (father) they got the same eyebrows and everything!"

I haven't watched or even seen Maury in about five good years but I know its the same line in every episode?
By the way did Marisol ever find the fathers of her 4 or 5 kids? (Now that is throwback Maury)


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Ha! Sometimes, they'll even go as far as " I'm *2000%* sure he's tha father!"
And I'm like, "Really? 2000%. Didn't you study Probability in Algebra? I mean.. HELLOOOOO"

My favorite part of these episodes are those little pre-filmed segments where the girl is ranting on and on. It's soo cheesy. "Ty-Quan still live wit his momma, and already has six kids by fo' otha womens, aint got no car, no job, and on top of that... he ugly!!!"_

 
hahahaha. omg, fotflmao, you just made my day. I just love reading your posts. Makes my, otherwise boring, days so, so, soooo much better. Now I don't even have to go and watch Maury for grins and giggles.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh man... I hate how ridiculous it is but at the same time, it's addictive and such a guilty pleasure.

I watched one episode they had 3 stories and cut out the part if he is the father or not for the next episode. It drove me crazy! One woman had 3 guys and 2 didn't want to be the father and one did. I'm still wondering to this day who the baby daddy ended up being! It's never usually the guy who WANTS to be the father, which is a shame- but the show probably wouldn't get as many views.


----------

